# Auction of Floating Cabin and Permit



## Fast Talker (Mar 23, 2013)

I hate to do it but I never have time to go fishing anymore. I hope one of yall likes Baffin Bay and appreciates what a fun time can be had there. Fishing and hunting. The auction is on Jan 24, 2018. If interested let me know here and I can put you in touch with auctioneer. Thanks.


----------



## Hoser1976 (Oct 8, 2016)

*Cabin*

Can you please email the info [email protected]


----------



## shamrock1 (Aug 11, 2008)

*Cabin*

Could you please email me the information?

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## meross (May 19, 2011)

*Floater*

I would like the info also. Thanks. [email protected]


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

Seems like you last 2 guys are a year too late.


----------

